# Ruby



## Michaela (Jan 29, 2011)

My little Ruby passed away last Friday. 
I am at University in Scotland so I wasn't even with her when it happened. I got the phone call from my mum on Saturday evening. 
At least I had been home for a few weeks for Christmas and got to spend some time with her. I'm not sure what happened, my mum said she had seemed a little off the day before but nothing major. I hate not being there. 







Binky free Ruby. :rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2011)

Michaela!! I'm so sorry to hear that hon. I've been thinking about you.
That's so sad you weren't there, that must be difficult. Take care sweetie, miss talking to you!
Binkie Free Ruby:rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry Michaela. 

And you are missed. 

:rip: Ruby


sas :tears2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost your Ruby. It's never easy to say goodbye. Rest in Peace little girl and Binky freee at the Bridge.:bunnyangel:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Michaela. Binky free, Ruby.


----------



## iAutumn (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Ruby. Its heartbreaking you weren't there with her, but I'm sure she's watching you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm very sorry, Michaela. I'm pleased that you got to spend time with her over Christmas.

Jan


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

:hug1

I'm so sorry about your girl. Binky free sweetie :rainbow:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Michaela, I am so so sorry to hear about your Ruby. And I totally empathise about being away at uni and so not being able to be home at times like this! Many hugs to you. :hug:

Binky free Rubyink iris:


----------



## JimD (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Ruby.

ray::rainbow:
.... we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 20, 2011)

Haven't been on in a while, thought I should say thanks to everyone.
I was thinking a lot about Ruby today, it's so sad. I still haven't been home so I don't even think it's properly hit me yet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 21, 2011)

sorry to hear about your pretty girl. Binky at the bridge Ruby:rip:


----------

